

Mogreet takes on Twilio, one MMS at a time  - mediawoman
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/03/mogreet-releases-apis-to-let-developers-quickly-add-sms-video-rich-media-messaging-to-apps/

======
jackstamina
Finally. I've been waiting for a messaging service that provides API-driven
MMS capabilities. I'm working on several different web apps with a major
emphasis on visual content. In my case, using SMS (plain text) doesn't provide
the best experience for my users, but MMS would. It looks like their pricing
is highly competitive too.

